# Stargazers.....again!



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Can anyone here justify buying a pair of stargazing corns as a breeding project? I`ve seen on someones website that they`ve bought a pair for 2008 breeding. Is it just me or is this a bit irresposible?
Its seen as a genetic deformity is it not?
Or am i wrong?:whistling2:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

yes its a genetic deformity. is it irresposible, that depends on the breeding project. if they are known carriers of the gene then they can be used to test breed other suspects to prove or disprove whether they carry the gene. This is a responsible breeding plan because it can be used to eliminate other carriers from the gene pool, or add animals that are proven not to carry it.
If they are using them to breed specifically for stargazers to sell as 'the next big thing' or as genetic 'freaks' or even to sell on without disclosing the gene to buyers then this is a very unresponsible thing to do.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

To be honest, if you breed, all you'll end up doing is being stuck with a bunch of hatchlings that no-one will want


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


> To be honest, if you breed, all you'll end up doing is being stuck with a bunch of hatchlings that no-one will want


If the gazers are used in test breedings, those hatchlings can be observed and if any show signs of stargazing they can be culled or kept as pets only and the once unknown parent will be proven and shouldn't be used for breeding


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

eeji said:


> If the gazers are used in test breedings, those hatchlings can be observed and if any show signs of stargazing they can be culled or kept as pets only and the once unknown parent will be proven and shouldn't be used for breeding


yeah, but as a pair i can imagine someone breeding them. Do you remember someone on here asking about getting a visual gazer for a pet?

theres some odd puppys about:lol2:

Was this ad in the UK or US? i was hoping there weren't any known ones over here yet


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

true - i imagine theres a lot of wierdo's out there who would want something 'odd' or deformed - bug eye lucys come to mind :bash:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

eeji said:


> true - i imagine theres a lot of wierdo's out there who would want something 'odd' or deformed - bug eye lucys come to mind :bash:


 
exactly, imm really into my sunkissed at the moment, so the last thing i want appearing over here is het gazer:lol2:


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Its an American site. They`re not het stargazer, they`re actually showing the abnormality. They are pairing the 2 together from what i can see, rather than "line clearing".
They`re both Okeetee rather than sunkissed.

Some people!:cussing:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

spirit975 said:


> Its an American site. They`re not het stargazer, they`re actually showing the abnormality. They are pairing the 2 together from what i can see, rather than "line clearing".
> They`re both Okeetee rather than sunkissed.
> 
> Some people!:cussing:


phew at least its yankseller:no1:, though i can only imagine its a matter of time before they pop up over here


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

spirit975 said:


> Its an American site. They`re not het stargazer, they`re actually showing the abnormality. They are pairing the 2 together from what i can see, rather than "line clearing".
> They`re both Okeetee rather than sunkissed.
> 
> Some people!:cussing:


Bloody yanks!!!!!!!! (no offence to all the nice americans on here!! )


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

spirit975 said:


> Its an American site. They`re not het stargazer, they`re actually showing the abnormality. They are pairing the 2 together from what i can see, rather than "line clearing".
> They`re both Okeetee rather than sunkissed.
> 
> Some people!:cussing:


Mind if I ask where that is? PM if necessary?

I'm wondering if there's more going on than meets the eye - and I'm too curious for my own good!


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Mind if I ask where that is? PM if necessary?
> 
> I'm wondering if there's more going on than meets the eye - and I'm too curious for my own good!


I`m looking to see if i can find the site. Everything else seems to be fine, they`ve got some excellent hets and projects going on etc. It just says recent breeding additions 1.1 Okeetee Stargazers.:whistling2:


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Ah, s`ok. Just found out they are for ensuring a clean sunkissed line!:2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i wouldnt buy them.


----------

